

The Book of Graham - diminish
http://www.leveragedsellout.com/2014/02/the-book-of-graham

======
gatehouse
To the uninitiated, this is a humour blog that was active until the debt
crisis, focused on made up stories and rumors:
[http://www.leveragedsellout.com/2008/10/remember-the-
titans/](http://www.leveragedsellout.com/2008/10/remember-the-titans/) .

------
beat
Sure, why try to build something yourself when you can brown-nose your way to
the upper middle reaches of mediocrity?

Can't say I love the author's attitude.

~~~
jsun
haha its a parody blog, the guy writing it is a film student or something.
Read the other posts, pretty funny

~~~
thaenrt
parody and sarcasm aren't the same. this is the latter.

~~~
jsun
Parody - "an imitative work created to mock, comment on or trivialize[citation
needed] an original work, its subject, author, style, or some other target, by
means of satiric or ironic imitation"

sounds like parody

------
iamjdg
I thought this was brilliant...

